# المعايير والنسب المسموح بها لمياه الاستخدام في الفنادق وكذلكمياه الشرب



## aassam (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

أعزائي المهندسين بحكم عملي كمهندس صيانة في أحد الفنادق نتعرض لشكوى أن المياه غير صالحة للإستخدام ,,,,,,, ونرضي العميل عن طريق إضافة كلورين . المهم عندي أسلوب الإختبار وما هي النسب المسموح بها حسب منظمة الصحة العالمية .

شكرا


----------



## maidi (16 أغسطس 2012)

ماهي مصادر المياه للفندق ؟ هل لديك محطة معالجة مياه خاصة لخدمة الفندق ؟


----------



## شريف كحيل (15 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------

